# Has anyone tried this?



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.wgsc.com/pvc/how-to-bend-pvc-pipe.htm

I bet if you could get the process down right, you could make some very clean looking snorkels....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks cool and i bet it would make some clean snorks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Only problem I see with it is making a tight 90* turn. A lot of times when snorkeling your gonna have to make a tight turn somewhere, wouldn't work there most likely. However, if you needed to make a long run like from the lower inlet of a CVT like on a grizz or popo, and then run up towards the front of the mahine and only make a few slight bends to get where you need to go, I see this being the perfect answer for replacing spa hose w/ PVC and still not having joints where you need to bend... :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There is that black hi-Temp hose..."can't remember the name of it" that most I have seen use. Its the the kind that comes in some Submarine snorkel kits.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder how this effects the structural integrity of the pipe itself?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i could eliminate some of the elbow needed possibly if you wanted to take the time and do it that way..


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

thats the oldest trick in the book. before pipe benders thats what they used to bend odd angle bends on steel pipe. put the sand in and the heat the pipe bend it how ever u want.


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep they still do some pipe bending in that way for special applications.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I've sen them use a hot box on construction sites to form bends in water lines. Never thought about filling them with sand to keep them from kinking in tight bends though.


----------

